# product for sealing tang



## chiffonodd (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm working on refurbishing an old forgecraft. The handle is in decent shape except for some gapping between the scales and tang. Rather than replace the handle (I want to preserve the original design as much as possible), I want to seal the gaps.

What is the best product for this task? Searches turn up everything from super glue (yikes?) to epoxy (makes more sense). If epoxy is the way to go, is there a particular type that works best? Any special instructions for application? 

Thanks all!

PS: I've already applied this product that is designed for filling gouges in wood, but I don't think it's going to last - especially, I'm not sure how well it will bond with the metal. I think I'm going to remove it and start fresh.

PPS: If it matters, I don't intend to stain the handle though I will seal it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 20, 2015)

I was getting ready for a date as I read the title...sounded dirty.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 20, 2015)

good ol beeswax. warm, slather, repeat.


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 20, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I was getting ready for a date as I read the title...sounded dirty.



yes, yes I sealed the tang with my wood filler


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 20, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> yes, yes I sealed the tang with my wood filler



Some people have all the luck.


----------

